# Amterdam Pianola Museum - a petition



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

This is on the front page of the website of Amsterdam's _Pianola Museum_ . I've been there and it is a great place.



> *Save Amsterdam's Pianola Museum!*
> 
> For 25 years, the Geelvinck Pianola Museum has been at its present address, Westerstraat 106, in Amsterdam's quaint Jordaan area. The City Council is now planning to sell the building on the open market.
> 
> ...


The petition is here and closes at the end of September. It's in Dutch.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Come on, get signing. Just one post each diverted from 'current listening' should reach the target.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I signed it. I do wonder what they consider a reasonable price; probably a price they can afford. However, market value might be much higher.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Signed.........


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

#20061............................


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

A very worthy petition.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Just signed.
........


----------

